# Biggest Cinema Star of India!



## VarunDivadkar

Pencil sketch by me of superstar Rajinikanth in Kabali! :biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley

It's a really good sketch. I find the mouth just a bit confusing.


----------



## VarunDivadkar

TerryCurley said:


> It's a really good sketch. I find the mouth just a bit confusing.



Thanks Terry! He's old enough so his lips are really light shaded. What's explicitly seen is the dark shadows below the white moustache which creates an illusion of a sharp curve.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Very nicely done. You have the touch for portraits.


----------

